# Australian DUI Commercial



## mariomike (18 Nov 2010)

Very graphic, but a good message:
http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=Z2mf8DtWWd8


----------



## kkramar (18 Nov 2010)

Sadly people still don't get the message.


----------



## mariomike (18 Nov 2010)

kkramar said:
			
		

> Sadly people still don't get the message.



Things have improved. Canada, even with the population growth, had a 50 percent decrease in traffic fatalities between 1979 and 2002, and it continues to decline. The seat belt law came into effect in 1975 in Ontario, followed by MADD Canada in 1990. Cars have more safety features. 
Stats, if interested:
http://www.statcan.gc.ca/pub/82-003-x/2008003/article/10648-eng.pdf
http://www.tc.gc.ca/eng/mediaroom/releases-nat-2008-08-h021e-3305.htm

Not so good for pedestrians: 
http://www.thestar.com/news/crime/article/892781--16-pedestrians-hit-by-cars-in-just-48-hours


----------



## mariomike (25 Nov 2010)

More safe driving PSAs from around the world:

"Bangalore Traffic Police print campaign by Mumbai's Mudra Group":
http://adweek.blogs.com/adfreak/bangalore-traffic-police-print-campaign-by-mumbais-mudra-group.html

England ( I believe ):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-8PBx7isoM&feature=player_embedded
( This is a nice one )

France:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wfMKktpowx0&feature=player_embedded

Brazil:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7PiL6sJ325Q&feature=player_embedded


----------

